# Programa on-line para calcular resistencias en paralelo



## inventable (Jun 21, 2017)

Hola para todos. Después de un largo período de ausencia, vuelvo proponiendo un programa on-line que permite de obtener una resistencia del valor deseado, calculando los valores de dos resistencias conectadas en paralelo *(para ir a la página hagan click sobre la imagen)*.





Usa un algoritmo inteligente para sugerir solo valores comunes (serie E12) y diseña las resistencias con los colores respectivos.

Es muy fácil de usar,  basta escribir en la casilla "Valor deseado" y hacer click en "calcular"  

Sobre la opción "excluir soluciones con una resistencia" lo explico la próxima vez 
Espero que sea de vuestro agrado.

Gabriel


----------

